# Hackney pony pedigree search...



## Sue_C. (Jul 14, 2010)

A good friend of mine has bought a cute little Hackney pony mare. Her name is Clippers Midnite Fashion. Is there anyone here who can do a pedigree check on this mare for me??? My buddy would love to know more about her.

Thanks...fingers crossed...


----------



## ponyrecruit (Jul 14, 2010)

No pony listed by that name in the AHHS database - sure registered Hackney? maybe shetland that had hackney in background


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The Hackney registry has a really cool online stud book that anyone can access:

Hackney Stud Book

There is a "Boreen's Midnight Fashion" born 1982 but that's the closest I could find.

If it's with the Canadian Hackney registry then I don't know.

Andrea


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 14, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> The Hackney registry has a really cool online stud book that anyone can access:
> 
> Hackney Stud Book
> 
> ...


Ahhh...she must be with the Canadian registry. I bet the Boreen horse would be relatred to her though. Thanks...


----------



## Minimor (Jul 15, 2010)

she is Canadian registered: Clipper's Midnite Fashion


----------

